# show off your boa/snake vivs!



## Mrjingles (May 27, 2007)

Need some inspiration for our soon to be dwarf boa viv... : victory:

We have a 2ft by 15inch by 18inch high wood viv, gunna try and create a 3D home as i hear they like to climb from time to time.

cheers!


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

for a dwarf boa baby, i find they love lots of branches (i like to use vine for youngsters, as its easy to bend into perfect shape and will hold their weight)

post your pics asap!


----------



## Mrjingles (May 27, 2007)

Hey all, thanks for you input. ive started moving a few things in and trying out ideas, i have the ceramic heating the hotspot to 30degreesl im buying a guard for it dont worry! 
there are currently: one long hide under the basking log that stretchs the full 2ft of the viv, water container near the hotter side for humidity. one hide at the front cool side aswell,
any ideas for the climbing side? it 18inch high. im thinking a few vines and dowel branchs working it way to the back right and all along the front. 
i have my digi therms and humid testers coming in the post so i can take time getting heat ect under control, this is just for decor ideas.
ile be adding plants and substrate shortly.
any comments so far or ideas?
thanks alot.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

that's great, don't be afraid to use branches from outside, free and you can pick what you like. also i find mine likes to soak at shedding time (lots of boas do) so a deeper dish for then is a good idea (i use dog bowls!!)


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

It's corny but.. said:


> that's great, don't be afraid to use branches from outside, free and you can pick what you like. *also i find mine likes to soak at shedding time (lots of boas do) so a deeper dish for then is a good idea (i use dog bowls!!)*




Ditto, my rainbow boa is hardly ever out, Iv got a 7" cermic dog bowl from wilkisons, its nice and heavy so she cant tip it, it says "dog" on the side in big letters...but its ok, she cant read. lol


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

heres mine! not a very good picture but i will get some more later! its 6.5 foot by three by 2.5 for a common boa!


----------



## Mrjingles (May 27, 2007)

that viv looks awsome : victory:

i have a spare dog bowl i used for my corn so ile use that till it gets bigger,

i'v find a few sturdy, good size branchs to put in the viv, ive washed them with boiling water and there soaking in bleech solution now.

I'v also bought some orchid bark from my local rep shop, and guess what...rammed full of parasites/bugs.....is this common? i only buy aspen usually.
ive put it all in the oven at 250degrees, will this kill them off and sterelize the bark?
cheers!


----------



## Mrjingles (May 27, 2007)

Just finished building the structure! what ya think so fare?
got plants and deco coming in post 2morra and a new deeper water bowl.
just need a guard for ceramic and its ready! 
yeah!  
any comments?


----------

